# Mini FreeBSD as a thin client



## ccc (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi

I'm looking for a mini FreeBSD to use it as a thin client. I'd like to install it on a bootable USB, that I can customize and take everywhere.


----------



## vermaden (Jan 23, 2011)

Install just kernel/base/man pages sets then add needed software, just install it on USB stick. as simple as that.


----------



## ccc (Jan 23, 2011)

vermaden said:
			
		

> Install just kernel/base/man pages sets then add needed software, just install it on USB stick. as simple as that.



Thx, but howto install freeBSD on USB stick and make it bootable?


----------



## vermaden (Jan 23, 2011)

The same way as on harddisk.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 23, 2011)

Same as if you were installing it on a hard drive, which is how a USB stick appears.  Add

```
kern.cam.boot_delay=10000
```
to /boot/loader.conf.

You might also like sysutils/freesbie.


----------



## michaelrmgreen (Jan 23, 2011)

Check out this thread. it's just what you need.:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=11715


----------



## ELSE (Jan 27, 2011)

Please, mount /var and /tmp into memory. Also you can try to use nanobsd.
I think you need to use special projects such as thinstation. You can use FreeBSD system as a terminal server.


----------

